# Good examples of structural irregularities?



## McEngr (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello SE friends,

I am writing because I am somewhat dissatisfied with the level of detail in the SEAOC Vol I regarding structural irregularities. It merely goes into basic structures on a theoretical basis and would like to examine this further. After taking the WA SE III, I would like to see real, practical solutions to complex structural geometries, but I don't get that in application on the SEAOC in my opinion.

I'm not tearing down the SEAOC manual, just want more solutions to go through.

Thanks!


----------



## colostructural (Mar 14, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I have been through both the 2006 SEAOC Volumes as well as "Seismic and Wind Forces" (Alan Williams) and they both are lacking when it comes to good hard examples of horizontal and vertical irregularities. "Seismic and Wind Forces" does provide two examples (1-45 and 1-46) which try to provide the worst structure you can imagine and point out everything that should raise a flag for both the vertical and horizontal. The SERM seismic chapter does not even cover vertical or horizontal irregularities - pretty useless as a seismic study guide.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 14, 2011)

colostructural said:


> The SERM seismic chapter does not even cover vertical or horizontal irregularities - pretty useless as a seismic study guide.


Agreed! I didn't realize that my wind/seismic forces book had those in there. Thanks for posting colostructural!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 14, 2011)

McEngr,

I agree that there aren't too many irregularity problems out there, but have you seen question 1.18 of the SE PE License Review Problems &amp; Solutions 6th ED by Williams?

All of the irregularity stuff that I learned came from doing problems like this and not the SEAOC volume 1.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 14, 2011)

kevo_55 said:


> McEngr,
> I agree that there aren't too many irregularity problems out there, but have you seen question 1.18 of the SE PE License Review Problems &amp; Solutions 6th ED by Williams?
> 
> All of the irregularity stuff that I learned came from doing problems like this and not the SEAOC volume 1.


Thanks kevo. You both are pointing out my weaknesses as I haven't studied these too extensively except for reviewing the SEAOC vol I, which is not very thorough in my opinion. I appreciate it!


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ No worries.

I can't believe that I still remember that problem!


----------

